# jobs in zaragoza



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

Are there any jobs available in zaragoza?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

morro said:


> Are there any jobs available in zaragoza?


I would imagine so! 
However, it would depend on your profile. What are you looking for?


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

morro said:


> Are there any jobs available in zaragoza?


InfoJobs.net - Bolsa de empleo, ofertas de trabajo has 557 on its lists.

It might be worth putting in some filters to narrow it down a bit.

Good luck


----------

